
Show HN: The prime knots in 3D - prideout
http://github.prideout.net/knotgl/
======
prideout
I was inspired to make this after reading "The Knot Book" by Colin Adams. If
you click "Rolfsen Table" at the bottom, you'll see the entire gallery.

~~~
keithflower
Mesmerizing...really well done. Thanks for sharing, and for the book
recommendation!

------
pimlottc
This is cool, but what's the point of using the bounce easing? It just makes
you wait an extra second before you can get a good look at the new model.

~~~
prideout
You're right, I sorta overdid it with the easing animation.

~~~
stevep98
I agree you overdid it. Also on the table view, the highlighted row spins too
fast.

But other than those minor quibbles, it's neat!

------
jonahx
This is beautiful and really well done. I especially like how the light
reflects naturally as the knot rotates. How did you achieve that effect?

~~~
prideout
Thanks! The fragment shader performs simple lighting with one stationary point
light that has ambient, specular, and diffuse components. There are actually
no true reflections, although that would be fun thing to work on.

------
jsprogrammer
The bounce is too hard. Also, what do the numbers mean?

~~~
prideout
Agreed! The numbers are the Alexander-Briggs identifiers for the prime knots:

\- The big number is the number of crossings.

\- The subscript is its officially designated index within the set of knots
that have the same number of crossings.

\- If there's a superscript, then it's a link, and the superscript represents
the number of components.

~~~
jsprogrammer
Ah, cool. I was thinking that maybe 4sub1 should be a '3'.

Any chance of being able to rotate the model using a mouse/touch?

------
pontusrehula
Where's the unknot?

~~~
prideout
Yes, it's sacrilege, but I omitted the trivial knot from the main table! You
can get to it in a roundabout way, by clicking any other knot in the top row
(e.g., the trefoil).

~~~
OscarCunningham
What about the empty link?

------
irascible
Very nice work.

------
ragnar123
They are pretty

